# V8 A3



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds like utter and complete nonsense, I know. However my friend's dad says he sat in one at the Essen motor show. There will definitely be some press on this if it's true. Should be interesting. Apparently it's not the tremendous 4.2, but rather a tweeked block worked off Audi's 3.7L V8 powerplant which is significantly smaller (also the same architecture that the R8 uses). Anywho, feel free to start blasting holes in this one.


----------

